# Supprimer notification appel Messenger



## Pecorino (25 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous, j’ai besoin d’aide concernant l’application Messenger. Voilà je suis dans différentes conversations à plusieurs sur Messenger, le soucis est que depuis le début du confinement les gens n’arrêtent pas de faire des appels groupés à longueur de journée du matin au soir et ça me prend vraiment la tête. J’essaie désespérément de couper la notification d’appel mais rien n’y fait, j’ai mis en silencieux les groupes concernés mais ça sonne toujours, j’ai désactivé  les notifications Messenger mais la sonnerie des appels est toujours la, même en mettant le mode « Ne pas déranger » les appels vibrent et sonnent toujours!!!!!
Seul solution qui fonctionne c’est de mettre le mode avion , vraiment je suis embêté je ne veux pas quitter ces groupes de conversations car j’aime discuter avec eux par écrit mais je veux vraiment couper ces notifs d’appels. 
J’avais un Samsung s10 avant et il me suffisait de mettre en silencieux un groupe pour être tranquille mais avec l’iPhone ça ne marche pas c’est incroyable.
Aidez moi merci j’espère que quelqu’un aura une solution


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Avril 2020)

Et si tu vas dans les options de notifications d'iOS : Préférences > Notifications ?
Là tu choisis l'application messenger et tu décoches "Sons" voir "autoriser les notifications"


----------



## Pecorino (25 Avril 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Et si tu vas dans les options de notifications d'iOS : Préférences > Notifications ?
> Là tu choisis l'application messenger et tu décoches "Sons" voir "autoriser les notifications"


Oui oui j’ai bien désactivé les notifications Messenger dans les réglages iOS, je ne reçois plus les notifications des messages. Par contre si quelqu’un passe un appel je reçoit quand même la notif et ça sonne


----------



## Pecorino (27 Avril 2020)

Personne n’a de solution ?


----------



## Pecorino (6 Mai 2020)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## dud56 (16 Novembre 2020)

Pecorino a dit:


> Merci beaucoup


Bonjour, tu as pu trouver une solution ? 
J'ai le même problème et je vais finir par désinstaller l'application.


----------



## Lacao (16 Novembre 2020)

Il existe le mode Sourdine qui te permet de désactiver les notifications pour un groupe précis. C'est ce que je fais avec certains groupes de discussion aussi et ça fonctionne bien. Tu peux la laisser activé 15min, 1h, 8h, une journée ou jusqu'à désactivation.
Pour y accéder, il faut glisser le groupe vers la gauche et tapoter sur la cloche.







Puis :






Est-ce que ça fonctionne comme tu veux après  ?


----------



## dud56 (16 Novembre 2020)

Lacao a dit:


> Il existe le mode Sourdine qui te permet de désactiver les notifications pour un groupe précis. C'est ce que je fais avec certains groupes de discussion aussi et ça fonctionne bien. Tu peux la laisser activé 15min, 1h, 8h, une journée ou jusqu'à désactivation.
> Pour y accéder, il faut glisser le groupe vers la gauche et tapoter sur la cloche.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 198873
> ...


Bonjour Lacao, et merci pour ta réponse rapide !

En fait j'ai un iphone pro sur lequel les appels messenger sont gênants, et un tel perso (android) sur lequel je peux configurer les notifications et où elles ne me dérangent pas.

Si je mets une conversation en sourdine, elle le sera sur mon iphone mais aussi sur mon autre téléphone et sur messenger web, ce qui n'était pas l'objectif ! 
En plus il ne s'agit pas d'une conversation particulière mais des appels en général.

Cependant ta solution est sûrement meilleure que celle de désinstaller l'appli, je vais essayer.

Merci !


----------



## Lacao (16 Novembre 2020)

J'ai cherché aussi à bloquer seulement les notifications d'appels, mais cela ne semble pas possible.


----------



## Bd654 (14 Février 2021)

Pecorino a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, j’ai besoin d’aide concernant l’application Messenger. Voilà je suis dans différentes conversations à plusieurs sur Messenger, le soucis est que depuis le début du confinement les gens n’arrêtent pas de faire des appels groupés à longueur de journée du matin au soir et ça me prend vraiment la tête. J’essaie désespérément de couper la notification d’appel mais rien n’y fait, j’ai mis en silencieux les groupes concernés mais ça sonne toujours, j’ai désactivé  les notifications Messenger mais la sonnerie des appels est toujours la, même en mettant le mode « Ne pas déranger » les appels vibrent et sonnent toujours!!!!!
> Seul solution qui fonctionne c’est de mettre le mode avion , vraiment je suis embêté je ne veux pas quitter ces groupes de conversations car j’aime discuter avec eux par écrit mais je veux vraiment couper ces notifs d’appels.
> J’avais un Samsung s10 avant et il me suffisait de mettre en silencieux un groupe pour être tranquille mais avec l’iPhone ça ne marche pas c’est incroyable.
> Aidez moi merci j’espère que quelqu’un aura une solution


Je suis en retard mais j’ai eu le même problème! Essaie d’aller dans sons et ensuite tu désactives le vibreur en mode silencieux! Moi ça marché


----------



## Bd654 (14 Février 2021)

Pecorino a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, j’ai besoin d’aide concernant l’application Messenger. Voilà je suis dans différentes conversations à plusieurs sur Messenger, le soucis est que depuis le début du confinement les gens n’arrêtent pas de faire des appels groupés à longueur de journée du matin au soir et ça me prend vraiment la tête. J’essaie désespérément de couper la notification d’appel mais rien n’y fait, j’ai mis en silencieux les groupes concernés mais ça sonne toujours, j’ai désactivé  les notifications Messenger mais la sonnerie des appels est toujours la, même en mettant le mode « Ne pas déranger » les appels vibrent et sonnent toujours!!!!!
> Seul solution qui fonctionne c’est de mettre le mode avion , vraiment je suis embêté je ne veux pas quitter ces groupes de conversations car j’aime discuter avec eux par écrit mais je veux vraiment couper ces notifs d’appels.
> J’avais un Samsung s10 avant et il me suffisait de mettre en silencieux un groupe pour être tranquille mais avec l’iPhone ça ne marche pas c’est incroyable.
> Aidez moi merci j’espère que quelqu’un aura une solution


Je suis en retard mais j’ai eu le même problème, je suis allé dans sons et j’ai désactivé le vibreur en mode silencieux! Et Ça marché


----------

